# Tried vyvanse for the first time.



## joldges (Nov 8, 2010)

'


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

joldges said:


> Acquired one 40mg vyvanse from a friend the other night. Took it this morning, & washed it down with some mountain dew. I showered, then surfed the internet for a while, and suddenly felt a rush above & beyond what I usually get from just caffeine alone. I was feeling slightly euphoric, and was really content just staring at the laptop screen, and listening to music for a while, however I didn't have much difficulty pulling my self away when I decided it was time to get up and do something. I went out and got a oil change. Usually car maintenance, and the accompanying financial burden sends me into racing thoughts and gets my heart pumping in a bad way. But today I just did what needed to be done with out fear or apprehension. I felt really good walking around while waiting for my car, and felt normal in public, and wasn't feeling standoff-ish or tense around people. All the little annoyances that made me quietly rage to myself just rolled off my back. When I did talk the words came to me effortlessly, and my voice sounded strong and consistent. There was no constant struggle to stay out of my head, no hesitation to make solid eye contact. I more or less felt normal, or at least how I imagine normal should be. I felt really good most of the day, but didn't feel the least bit manic, like my mood was elevated, but stabilized. I felt some tension late in the afternoon but it wasn't horrible.
> I now feel back to normal, and to be honest a lot dumber, my mind has returned to a molasses like consistency, and typing this out is like pulling teeth.


I felt the same way starting vyvanse, to be honest it doesn't keep that ability after the first few doses.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> I felt the same way starting vyvanse, to be honest it doesn't keep that ability after the first few doses.


Yup seems to be true of all stimulants lol. First couple days on any stimulants, people usually get a euphoric/wired feeling, but that feeling is merely a start-up side effect.

Afterwards, it still helps with focus/concentration and other add symptoms, but the euphoria goes away.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

hmm in all honesty my adderall dosage/tolerance hasnt went up much at all since taking it..i dont take it every day but even when i was taking it often i still got the strong pro-social effects and increased focus/energy..i still get a minor dose of euphoria eventhough its hard to call it that..it just makes me feel more pumped and 'better' for a short time until i crash and then feel like crap..


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

belfort said:


> hmm in all honesty my adderall dosage/tolerance hasnt went up much at all since taking it..i dont take it every day but even when i was taking it often i still got the strong pro-social effects and increased focus/energy..i still get a minor dose of euphoria eventhough its hard to call it that..it just makes me feel more pumped and 'better' for a short time until i crash and then feel like crap..


Yeah I take adderall 5 times a week 15mg daily for ADD. Still helps with focus/energy, makes me feel a bit better as I feel I can get more stuff done in less time (not getting distracted, etc).

My crash just consists of me getting pretty tired lol, but this also comes after my 9 hour workday, which makes me tired nonentheles.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

IMO ritalin works the best for my pro social effects. I am switching from vyvanse to ritalin also because vyvanse causes heart racing for me.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes im talking to my Doc about changing my Vyvanse. Because its expensive brand name, im gonna ask him for a med that is simmilar to it but not brand name. Generic and cheap. Its just to expensive each month.


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

I've had 20 mg today. Hmm. No prescription, but I'd really like to find a way to have some just every once in a while. If I had complete access I don't think I could avoid overdoing it, getting a tolerance etc. But it is nice, to be energetic enough to be chatty, optimistic, making plans, being super into whatever I'm creating. Ah,, if only there were a way to have just enough for every once in a while and something to stop me from the inevitable overdoing it.


----------



## joldges (Nov 8, 2010)

Bacon said:


> Yes im talking to my Doc about changing my Vyvanse. Because its expensive brand name, im gonna ask him for a med that is simmilar to it but not brand name. Generic and cheap. Its just to expensive each month.


I pretty much plan to attempt this next time I see a doctor, which is gonna have to wait til next year when insurance kicks in at work. I'm tempted to mention this experience, but I not sure how much hand-wringing docs tend to do over that sort of thing, even with therapeutic intentions.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

joldges said:


> Bacon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes im talking to my Doc about changing my Vyvanse. Because its expensive brand name, im gonna ask him for a med that is simmilar to it but not brand name. Generic and cheap. Its just to expensive each month.
> ...


Good luck, your better off explaining you have add. Stimulants only work temporarely and are not wise to be on longterm. When I took Ritalin I became chatty and next dose it stopped I had to keep upping the dose. Vyvanse IMO is not as good as Ritalin. But anyways I have been off and on vyvanse for weeks and even with week breaks it is not like the first time I took it. Crash is almost not worth the medicine.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes to reply i switched Medication. Dexerdrine 20 MG x3 times a day (10 MG x2 x3 times a day) From Vyvanse 50 MG daily. Its working nicely. But there is a huge shortage on stimulants here i hope the drought gets fixed.


----------



## joldges (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm personally not optimistic about trying Ritlin. I have this friend who is "ADHD as F***" and was on Ritlin for a decade. He was known as "monotone boy" all through high school. I also get the impression that it tends to be, along with adderall, more anxiogenic then vyvanse/dexedrine. Even so, I guess I'll just keep my recent epiphany to my self, and just adamantly refuse any sort of antidepressant.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Stimulants only work long term as a sa treatment with the addition of a NMDA antagonist like memantine, otherwise tolerance sets in and only the anti adhd effects (if you have that) remain.


----------



## joldges (Nov 8, 2010)

yeah, I've read about Memantine already. I would definitely want to do that because the anti-anxiety/anti-depressant effects were much more dramatic (and desired) then the increase in attention and focus.


----------

